# Silly



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah the snow gods have indeed spoken with a great holiday gift
Ski Report: for Wolf Creek 
Tuesday, December 23, 2008 Summit Base Depth: 88 inches Midway Base Depth: 85 inches Storm Total: 29 inches Snowfall YTD: 160 inches


----------

